# Uber to give drivers millions of face masks to battle coronavirus



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It's about time Uber sent masks out to their drivers.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33U


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

😅😅😅😅Suuuuure.

Does anyone else find it concerning that they have medical grade masks just stored randomly in their offices? Or the fact or even be able to get tens of millions of earloop masks when hospitals and such can't? Just like with the car cleaning supplies, your city won't be one of the Cities that qualifies party supplies


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I would have thought a high tech company like Uber/Lyft would have already been prepared for the event of a pandemic and had thousands of masks in storage just waiting for the need to arise. I guess I thought wrong.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> I would have thought a high tech company like Uber/Lyft would have already been prepared for the event of a pandemic and had thousands of masks in storage just waiting for the need to arise. I guess I thought wrong.


Again even if they were, we would never know. Until the media started posting pictures of the employees all wearing masks. then again that would only be us assuming they have them


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;Suuuuure.
> 
> Does anyone else find it concerning that they have medical grade masks just stored randomly in their offices? Or the fact or even be able to get tens of millions of earloop masks when hospitals and such can't? Just like with the car cleaning supplies, your city won't be one of the Cities that qualifies party supplies


Drivers won't be getting medical grade masks. You can bet drivers will get the cloth coverings recommended by US government for Americans. Everyone should have medical grade masks if doing high risk jobs. Including rideshare and delivery

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33UQuote _"Uber on Thursday said it was sourcing the masks from outside the traditional supply chain and was donating N95 medical-grade masks stored in offices to local hospitals.

The U.S. government has recommended Americans wear cloth face coverings on a voluntary basis to stem the spread of the coronavirus."_ end quote


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Actually cloth face masks increase the risk of disease. They become dirty and damp in a short period of time and create an ideal breeding ground for disease and bacteria.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> Drivers won't be getting medical grade masks. You can bet drivers will get the cloth coverings recommended by US government for Americans.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33UQuote _"Uber on Thursday said it was sourcing the masks from outside the traditional supply chain and was donating N95 medical-grade masks stored in offices to local hospitals.
> 
> The U.S. government has recommended Americans wear cloth face coverings on a voluntary basis to stem the spread of the coronavirus."_ end quote


Oh I know. I doubt we'll even get the loop around the ear cloth masks. What is so bizarre about all of this is, why the hell did they have medical grade masks even stored in closets, to be able to donate to local hospitals? Even if they had some, why would they have THAT many?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Will they have Uber logos on them?


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

It's the same public relations stunt as Lyfts 
200.000 sanitation units they said they will supply.
NON EXSISTING!!!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

April Fool's was last week. Too Late!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"The ride-hailing company's vice president of safety and insurance, Gus Fuldner, in a company blog post also said Uber *plans to* ship nearly half a million face masks to U.S. drivers located in the cities hardest hit by the coronavirus outbreak."

Another day, another load of Joseph Goebbels level propaganda from the masters of spin and BS.

_If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it, and you will even come to believe it yourself._
- Joseph Goebbels


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Along with a face mask we'll also be receiving those cleaning supplies they promised last month as well as a "Tip" in the app


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Actually cloth face masks increase the risk of disease. They become dirty and damp in a short period of time and create an ideal breeding ground for disease and bacteria.


Right now no one is really worried about bacteria.

Our enemy is a virus, and a virus requires a specific host to self-replicate, and given enough time in the absence of a proper host, they tend to be damaged by the environment to the point of impotency.

The mask serves as a physical barrier to droplets that contain virus particles, preventing your virus particles from moving very far from your mouth. If everyone wore a cloth mask, it would reduce the spread of the virus. A virus particle might survive on a mask for some time, but it is still a hostile environment for a virus particle. The mask probably slightly reduces your risk of getting the virus as well, but not by very much.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Not going to happen, but it sure makes them sound like a caring and compassionate company.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

actually, it looks like really bad pr as the masks should be going to front line healthcare workers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

njn said:


> actually, it looks like really bad pr as the masks should be going to front line healthcare workers.


 well that was my red flag number one. how the hell are they getting these masks yet our Frontline workers are not able to. Red flag number two , why the hell do they have medical quality masks in such an abundance in their closets? Red flag number three was, they said part of the shipment was coming from China&#129318;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Guys, lol. There are masks and there are masks. 

There is no shortage of not-so-great masks. Go on ebay right now and you'll find countless listings. The ones that are required medically are the N95, which should also be individually fitted. Those are the ones that are near-impossible to get right now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UbaBrah said:


> Guys, lol. There are masks and there are masks.
> 
> There is no shortage of not-so-great masks. Go on ebay right now and you'll find countless listings. The ones that are required medically are the N95, which should also be individually fitted. Those are the ones that are near-impossible to get right now.


Well they said the ones they had in the closet LOL were "medical quality"&#129335;&#127996; however, I thought there was a shortage on all masks. The media told us to quit buying even the ear looping masks because it was creating a shortage for the people who really needed them. I don't know. All I'm saying is the whole thing is just weird LOL


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, Uber had a handful of legit masks, that were reserved for its office people and big wigs, and it gave those to local hospitals. Us drivers can get by with the more porous ones, because, well, ants are yucky.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> well that was my red flag number one. how the hell are they getting these masks yet our Frontline workers are not able to. Red flag number two , why the hell do they have medical quality masks in such an abundance in their closets? Red flag number three was, they said part of the shipment was coming from China&#129318;


Dara knows a guy who knows a guy who has the hook up.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah and they will be made in China

no thanks Uber
please STFU now


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber just says stuff to sound good to the press. They don't follow through. We all know it.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> I would have thought a high tech company like Uber/Lyft would have already been prepared for the event of a pandemic and had thousands of masks in storage just waiting for the need to arise. I guess I thought wrong.


Apple had 1 million masks


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...and the cleaning supplies promised a month ago? Still no sign.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> It's about time Uber sent masks out to their drivers.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33U


Right AFTER those $1,200.00 " stimulous" checks are mailed in August . . .



Daisey77 said:


> Well they said the ones they had in the closet LOL were "medical quality"&#129335;&#127996; however, I thought there was a shortage on all masks. The media told us to quit buying even the ear looping masks because it was creating a shortage for the people who really needed them. I don't know. All I'm saying is the whole thing is just weird LOL


You do not need a mask . . .

Just BREATHE DEEPLY
.
SOCIAL SECURITY WILL BE " FIXED" SOON . . .


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

You will probably have to go to Subway Sandwich Shop to pick them up.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...and the cleaning supplies promised a month ago? Still no sign.


It's not about driver safety... it's about lulling the public into using uber again along with making shareholders feel better.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> it's about lulling the public into using uber again


yeah, I think since most of the country is under SAH orders, that has way more effect on the whole 'no pax' problem.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

The title to this thread should of read: 

Uber gives millions of drivers COVID-19 during this face mask time. 

Or Uber gives 1 million Gently used masks to its drivers. 

I would believe the shitty end of the deal over Uber actually doing anything beneficial.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I think since most of the country is under SAH orders, that has way more effect on the whole 'no pax' problem.


They are setting up for when the restrictions lighten up. They must realize it will be tough getting business back again for awhile.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

You are all too quick to judge.

Read between the lines.

They will send it out to "ACTIVE" drivers.

Those that are out in the midst of the pandemic ricking their lives for minimum fare rides and getting travelers to and from the airports!

If you don't have yours then obviously you need to get out there and expose yourselves more!

Trust in Dara! When has he ever let you down?

LOL

Horse and carrot from the start!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yeah and they will be made in China
> 
> no thanks Uber
> please STFU now


Not funny. The article actually States they are receiving some from China! Who would say that or admit that right now&#129318; is there a publicist out with covid-19 right now or what? who would let them say this?



JustTreatMeFair said:


> You are all too quick to judge.
> 
> Read between the lines.
> 
> ...


Well I'll be sure to let you all know, because I'm one of the poor (literally) drivers out there still driving. I can let you know I've not received cleaning supplies yet though . . . or my stimulus check . . . or my unemployment benefits . . . or my dignity back &#128580;


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Not funny. The article actually States they are receiving some from China! Who would say that or admit that right now&#129318; is there a publicist out with covid-19 right now or what? who would let them say this?
> 
> Well I'll be sure to let you all know, because I'm one of the poor (literally) drivers out there still driving. I can let you know I've not received cleaning supplies yet though . . . or my stimulus check . . . or my unemployment benefits . . . or my dignity back &#128580;


Uber has never exhibited common sense or any sort of connection with drivers.

this is more proof


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I am still waiting for the promise disinfecting wiper....


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;Suuuuure.
> 
> Does anyone else find it concerning that they have medical grade masks just stored randomly in their offices? Or the fact or even be able to get tens of millions of earloop masks when hospitals and such can't? Just like with the car cleaning supplies, your city won't be one of the Cities that qualifies party supplies


Being from the south, there's a saying for everything. My grandma would say....
"A lie doesn't care who tells it."


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> *Uber to give drivers millions of face masks to battle coronavirus*


25% of the mask is deducted for Uber's commissions.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> It's about time Uber sent masks out to their drivers.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33U


Uber is a technology CONpany...not a transportation provider. Why in the world would it give masks to drivers?! -o:

Another thought...would people (particularly women...and especially at night) be more reluctant to get into a car with a driver whose face they can't completely see? -o:


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

I think Uber got a hold all the defective masks that were sent back to China for dirt cheap. This is the only scenario would make sens if they actually planning to give out.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yeah and they will be made in China
> 
> no thanks Uber
> please STFU now


Found on Amazon:


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> It's about time Uber sent masks out to their drivers.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33U


Way too late.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

I read dollars instead of masks. "Uber giving drivers 1 million dollars!" Damn dyslexia


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I read dollars instead of masks. "Uber giving drivers 1 million dollars!" Damn dyslexia


That sounds more like comprehension deficit&#128517;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> Drivers won't be getting medical grade masks. You can bet drivers will get the cloth coverings recommended by US government for Americans. Everyone should have medical grade masks if doing high risk jobs. Including rideshare and delivery


But-but- but-
The CDC wants us to not use the good ones. 
Masks are used out of literal fear for peoples lives. Some will opt for the "recommended" ones, others will go for the most effective.


NoPool4Me said:


> Quote _"Uber on Thursday said it was sourcing the masks from outside the traditional supply chain and was donating N95 medical-grade masks stored in offices to local hospitals._


Yeah... this is why I count on myself.

1/2 assed masks that are "recommended" by the government. The same people who said not to wear anything before &#129318;‍♂ SMDH


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> But-but- but-
> The CDC wants us to not use the good ones.
> Masks are used out of literal fear for peoples lives. Some will opt for the "recommended" ones, others will go for the most effective.
> 
> ...


N95 masks only work if your a healthcare provider or first responder. Haven't you guys been watching the news?:wink:


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

Real FM Steve said:


> You will probably have to go to Subway Sandwich Shop to pick them up.


But no matter where you are the closest one that has them is 7 miles away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Found on Amazon:
> 
> View attachment 446003


Each Mask INSPECTED BY BARE HANDED WORKERS !!!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> I would have thought a high tech company like Uber/Lyft would have already been prepared for the event of a pandemic and had thousands of masks in storage just waiting for the need to arise. I guess I thought wrong.


 JUST DONE MY TAXES I OWE 679.00. THANK YOU UBER FOR SCREWING ME AGAIN!!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> JUST DONE MY TAXES I OWE 679.00. THANK YOU UBER FOR SCREWING ME AGAIN!!


Lol wish that was all I owed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Lol wish that was all I owed.


Hurry up & PAY !

" STIMULUS CHECKS" wont come out until You Pay !


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> That sounds more like comprehension deficit&#128517;


Hence Dyslexia.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> JUST DONE MY TAXES I OWE 679.00. THANK YOU UBER FOR SCREWING ME AGAIN!!


That means you made some money. 
Would you have rather drove a crap load 
of deadhead time and miles and had a loss???


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like Uber found a away to recycle those old T-Shirts they had in their offices that they used to give to drivers when they signed up. 😂


----------



## Asruf (Dec 24, 2019)

Uber says to drivers with face masks “go make $$$$ for me “ I promise you to pay $1-5 every rides and deliveries... Thank you “My Lord Uber“ ,you’re so generous with face mask, otherwise I couldn’t work for you )


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I hear they will charge each passenger .25 corona fee of which the driver will get .01 , it will be packaged as a raise , uber gonna be uber


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

I will be better protected if the passengers wear a mask than if I wear one.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> It's about time Uber sent masks out to their drivers.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ace-masks-to-battle-coronavirus-idUSKCN21R33U


Uber said the same thing about cleaning supplies before they closed the hubs ..... Close your eyes ... what do you see?

Check out Dara's personal protection equipment


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't received any mask from Uber


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

This is Uber admitting that active drivers who haven't been stricken down with CV-19 are most likely carrying it...the mask is to keep it inside you, and not spread to their actual paying customers/marks....the stupid public.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> I haven't received any mask from Uber


Same here.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Lots of masks thrown out that just need a wee bit of cleaning. 

If they come in ziplock bags...


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

it was hard to find a mask that fits for this child


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

You know what the double speak of “we’re sending you a mask!” is? HAZARD PAY


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Received a box from Uber today. I'm guessing it's the masks they promised........










I'm not sure how to wear em though......










And no, that's not me, (I don't want a certain group of Orange supporters to think I'm responsible for the _Kung-Flu_)......And for some reason it feels like Dara thinks we're a bunch of shitheads.....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They should give them to the riders. 

Like the prophets Beastie Boys said " I recognized your girlie from the back of her head".


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Dara knows a guy who knows a guy who has the hook up.


So tell her that her people need to get with my people.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Along with a face mask we'll also be receiving those cleaning supplies they promised last month





SHalester said:


> ...and the cleaning supplies promised a month ago? Still no sign.





Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I am still waiting for the promise disinfecting wiper....





goneubering said:


> Same here.


I received an e-Mail from F*ub*a*r* that asked me if I wanted Saniwipes and to confirm my address if I did. I confirmed my address. Hopefully they will arrive and the UPS, FedEx or mail man will send drop them at Street, not Place. I will have to have GF look out for them, as, if the Porch Pirates get them, they will think that they have struck gold. The funny thing about the Porch Pirates in my neighbourhood is that if they steal a package that has something that they can not use, sell or do not want, they put back the package. They will not put back Saniwipes.



Real FM Steve said:


> You will probably have to go to Subway Sandwich Shop to pick them up.


.....and if I ask for my free soda and cookie............................



Mash Ghasem said:


> 25% of the mask is deducted for Uber's commissions.


.......so for those of us who are twenty per-centers, only twenty per-cent is deducted?



Actionjax said:


> Looks like Uber found a away to recycle those old T-Shirts they had in their offices that they used to give to drivers when they signed up.


I never got a T-shirt when I signed up either for UberX or Uber Taxi. DAMN!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......so for those of us who are twenty per-centers, only twenty per-cent is deducted?


Depends on Rohit's mood.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Well if Uber is actually giving out masks I think its safe to say they are going to buy the cheapest face masks you can buy and I swear I think I see the Uber logo on some of the masks in this video...

https://video-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=19f662686e8bf8404838477386d5fa7c&oe=5EBCADF1


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well if Uber is actually giving out masks I think its safe to say they are going to buy the cheapest face masks you can buy and I swear I think I see the Uber logo on some of the masks in this video...
> 
> https://video-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v...=19f662686e8bf8404838477386d5fa7c&oe=5EBCADF1


Handmade artisanal models!
(very hygienic too)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Handmade artisanal models!
> (very hygienic too)


You don't catch the Corona wearing those masks. But you do catch everything else!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You don't catch the Corona wearing those masks. But you do catch everything else!


I think I'd rather use these very special ones. Scroll down and look at the customer images.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085DYK4L3/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

What gets me about Uber.Lyft is that they are telling the community to be safe and follow cdc guidelines... BUT NOWHERE IN THE GOD DAMNED APP DOES IT SAY...

Hey Uber/Lyft PAX... wear a friggin mask to keep the driver safe!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I trust my dirty underwear more than a mask given to me by Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Will they have Uber logos on them?


Yes.
Made out of 3-D printed Covid Viruses !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....when will they come? asking for a friend.


----------



## Zyy91 (Apr 26, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....when will they come? asking for a friend.


Well the disinfectant from Uber has been on its way for almost 3 weeks now for me lol. Instacart supposed to send mask/sanitizer and thats been on its way for 2 weeks. Seems like these companies just want the public to believe they are doing some good.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Zyy91 said:


> Well the disinfectant from Uber has been on its way for almost 3 weeks now for me lol. Instacart supposed to send mask/sanitizer and thats been on its way for 2 weeks. Seems like these companies just want the public to believe they are doing some good.


Has anyone received Uber masks yet?


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

I have not been driving because Uber and Lyft had not made it mandatory for passenfers to also wear masks! It is utterly irresponsible of these companies top have not done so for so long. Starting May 18th, 2020, Uber is requiring drivers/pax to wear masks... and I have to recheck on Lyft as I believe they were gonna make it mandatory in June. Still applying for PUA because of this reason alone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....no masks, no nothing here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My message in my app just keeps saying they're on their way LOL honestly I wouldn't even know who to blame Uber or my mail lady cuz my mail lady is refusing to delivering packages right now. It's too much work to deliver packages at apartment complexes apparently since the leasing offices are closed😡


----------

